# Hook effect or multiples?



## Mozzarella

So I had gotten a positive test before I had what I thought was a period (it definitely was like a normal one) and I would’ve just ovulated if this was a normal cycle. But I had a tad bit of spotting, and I was starting to get all my pregnancy symptoms I had last pregnancy. (I also tested after my period because I just felt pregnant again. And I was getting vvvvfl. So I figured it was a chemical.
So my husband and I decided to get a test. We thought we saw a vvvvfl again. He could see it, so there was obviously something. I decided to dilute my urine because of the hook effect, and how I’ve read sometimes multiples can cause you to have high hcg that doesn’t register on tests.

The only way is if this was still from my past cycle before I had what I thought was a chemical. And not from this currently ongoing cycle. So we diluted 1/2 and 1/2. And sure enough a pink line shows up. Now I’m slightly concerned because I would be almost 6&1/2 weeks along now.

definitely contacting my doctor on Monday and asking to add hcg tests to some bloodwork I was already needing to get done. there’s no way that a pink line should show up mixing with water if it wasn’t the hook effect?? (Or multiples which causes high hcg?) or could it possibly be something else 

top one is where we saw a vvvfl, not really noticeable in picture, and the bottom one you can’t really see the pink but it’s definitely pink in real life.


Also pretty darn positive this has to be from last cycle because we haven’t had sex since December due to my husbands job.
I’m going crazy over here!


----------



## MrsT116

Did you get any answers? I'm not sure what the hook effect is but you've definitely got yourself a positive test there xx


----------



## Mozzarella

Not yet. I had tried phoning and asking my obgyn’s office to get bloodwork done to check, and hoping they’ll get back to me tomorrow. The receptionist said she had to talk to my doctor first.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck. I hope you get the results soon :)


----------



## Mozzarella

After waiting almost a week to hear back from my obgyn office if I could get bloodwork done, I finally just phoned my family doctor and got a req that day, and was able to get the results the next day. 
According to bloodwork I’m not pregnant. (I didn’t see the results this is just from the receptionist phoning me and telling me haha)

So, no idea how for the past month I’ve been able to get faint positive pregnancy tests. Either the blood test is wrong, or first response tests have gone down the toilet that bad, that I’ve been able to have atleast 5+ False positive tests. Yikes.


----------

